# Bad Bad Mom!



## Suzi (Oct 27, 2010)

I left Zoey at 5mo old for 5 hours! I am so bad and on top of that I was so hungry when I got home I defrosted spaghetti sauce made noodles and gave Zoey spaghetti noodles . It reminded me of lady and the tramp she loved the people food but I feel bad. because she got away with bagging Now I have a spoiled brat I an sitting here eating my dinner and she is asking for more please forgive me for I have let in to the please mom.  
Does anyone else give in ? PS Maddie is at our new home with HD


----------



## Bellatrixed (Mar 13, 2011)

Pepper is too little for me to give in yet, but I give in to the adult dogs plenty of times, lol. I know table scraps are considered super evil to some people, but since I don't really give my dogs other "treats" aside from bones, I occasionally will give them some people food. It never gives them trouble, since it's just in small quantities.

The begging can be very annoying to deal with though. I often keep making a begging dog go away, and will only ever "share" if they aren't being obnoxious. I know it's all about them trying to control us!


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

I have no problem with "people food" in moderation... it often makes great training treats. I don't EVER give in to begging at the table, though. (or while we're having dessert in front of the TV for that matter) Like kids, do something once, and it's hard to say "no" the second time. Do something twice and it's a habit.

Leaving a 5 month old puppy for 5 hours? I wouldn't do it every day, but I don't think it's unreasonable from time to time, as long as she has water and a place to potty.


----------



## pjewel (Apr 11, 2007)

My troops often get table scraps. With 4 of them, it's never more than a couple of bites each. They look forward to it. They wait to be offered and they know when it's over, it's over. As for leaving her for 5 hours, I'm with Karen. As long as they're safe and have everything they need, no real issue here.


----------



## lfung5 (Jun 30, 2007)

Ok. I will admit I give my guys a piece of my dinner when I cook. I have to stop giving them people food. My guys have gotten cookies, crackers, chicken, salmon, steak, noodles, brocolli, asparagus.......and an almond! I had no idea it was poisonous to dogs. That's why I need to stop or check the poison food list before giving them a human treat!


----------



## Suzi (Oct 27, 2010)

Well then try spaghetti noodles they love them! My girls have mostly had baby carrots they know when I open the veggie drawer the two of then almost climb in the drawer


----------



## Kathie (Jul 31, 2008)

We try to only give Abby the low-cal people food when we give it. As I mentioned in another thread she is gaining weight so now she's on a no people-food diet! She's taking it fairly well but stuck up her nose at dog food for a couple of day! My DH is doing well - didn't think he would since he is the main reason she has gained weight! BTW, she used to love raw carrots but now prefers them cooked - spoiled girl!


----------



## Suzi (Oct 27, 2010)

Kathie said:


> We try to only give Abby the low-cal people food when we give it. As I mentioned in another thread she is gaining weight so now she's on a no people-food diet! She's taking it fairly well but stuck up her nose at dog food for a couple of day! My DH is doing well - didn't think he would since he is the main reason she has gained weight! BTW, she used to love raw carrots but now prefers them cooked - spoiled girl!


 I cant blame anyone but myself for the 30lbs in two years! Poor Katie although cooked carrots are good do they turn her white fur orange?


----------



## Kathie (Jul 31, 2008)

We just give her a small bite at a time. Just carrots that we've cooked with our meal.


----------



## motherslittlehelper (Mar 18, 2010)

Suzi said:


> Well then try spaghetti noodles they love them! My girls have mostly had baby carrots they know when I open the veggie drawer the two of then almost climb in the drawer


Cute visual, Suzi, of your girls trying to climb in the drawer! Also, I just saw the clip with spaghetti from Lady and the Tramp on some TV segment about the best kisses from movies. Soooo cute!

Augie goes nutzo over the rotisserie chicken we bring home from the deli. He hops around the kitchen like he is on a pogo stick while I cut it up and put some on a plate for him. He does have to sit and wait nicely before I give it to him. Also, shredded cheese, is a HUGE favorite. He hears the package come out of the fridge and he is there immediately! We never feed him when we are at the table, however, and he gets no bites if we are eating anything on the couch.


----------



## Kathie (Jul 31, 2008)

Linda, that is how we were with our very first two dogs - very disciplined, treated like children. Now, thanks to DH they are treated just like grandchildren.........lol


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

Kathie said:


> Linda, that is how we were with our very first two dogs - very disciplined, treated like children. Now, thanks to DH they are treated just like grandchildren.........lol


ound:ound:


----------



## sashamom (Jan 12, 2009)

Suzi said:


> I left Zoey at 5mo old for 5 hours! I am so bad and on top of that I was so hungry when I got home I defrosted spaghetti sauce made noodles and gave Zoey spaghetti noodles . It reminded me of lady and the tramp she loved the people food but I feel bad. because she got away with bagging Now I have a spoiled brat I an sitting here eating my dinner and she is asking for more please forgive me for I have let in to the please mom.
> Does anyone else give in ? PS Maddie is at our new home with HD


suzi: did I miss something are you moving? I don't dare give Sasha any treats right now she just got over her tummy issues about a week and 1/2 ago. Linda


----------



## motherslittlehelper (Mar 18, 2010)

Kathie said:


> Linda, that is how we were with our very first two dogs - very disciplined, treated like children. Now, thanks to DH they are treated just like grandchildren.........lol


Well, our grandchildren don't live close enough for us to have practiced on. :Cry: I am sure they are probably like having kids, by the third one you loosen up a bit!!:biggrin1: I guess I just need to get a couple more :eyebrows: so we become less anal about it! :rockon: Actually, we aren't all that uptight. He's on all the furniture, etc. - I just don't want him begging at the table. :biggrin1:


----------



## The Laughing Magpie (Aug 20, 2009)

Unless your pup has a health problem there is no reason to beat yourself up, most of us do it in some fashion. I often save three small pieces of fish and after I'm done give it to them. Mine turn there backs on us when we eat in the den, they lay in different parts of the room facing the other way, when we finish they rejoin us. Now DH is naughty if he is eating junk food watching the game he often gives them some and claims he "did not". Ha, they hear a bag of chips etc and they're all over him on the couch!


----------



## LuvCicero (Mar 31, 2008)

I refuse to comment on this thread. ound:

Well....all I will say is Cicero only gets good stuff...no fat...not a begger because he knows when he will get it.......and he always gets it!!!!!!!!!!! I guess he is our 5th grand son. ound: ound:


----------



## Cherin36 (Sep 2, 2010)

Chewy loves shredded cheese as well. He comes running too when he hears the package.


----------



## Jplatthy (Jan 16, 2011)

I've given mine a small bite of chicken or fish after I'm done eating but I always take it and put it in their bowls....that I know of.....we have NEVER fed them at the table and yet they are bad about begging.......they do love raw carrots....Sissy eats the baby ones fine..Smokey prefers his baby carrots cut into smaller bites...so funny how they are so alike in some ways and so different in others.....


----------



## davetgabby (Dec 29, 2007)

perfectly fine. The ideal diet is human food. But to do that ,you have to know how to balance everything. I try to guesstimate no more than 15 percent of Molly's calories in human food as recommended by Sabine. Here's a good article. http://www.dogstardaily.com/blogs/give-your-dog-some-people-food Yep spaghetti is high on Molly's list. LOL


----------



## andra (Aug 23, 2010)

That is good to know, Dave.

I give Dionna human food but serve it in her dish. She gets cut up boiled white meat chicken, rice and probiotic sprinkle mixed in and a little broth. She likes yam, she likes cooked broccoli with a little organic butter mixed in. She likes potato without skin. She likes chopped hard boiled egg. She likes lactose free yougurt. She likes apple slices in slim sticks with no skin. But she has gastro issues and lots of things dont agree with her, which makes me sad and I have to alternate the food sometimes, like she cannot get yougurt more than once or twice in a row. If she is having a gastro flair up, she gets both meals of bland human food. When she is better, she gets one meal kibbles and one meal human food. Every evening she gets her medicine hidden in a little turkey or cheese and two fromm biscuits. The vet would like her to gain one to two pounds and I am just at a loss at this point as if she eats too much and gets over stuffed she is prone to vomit.

I have never tried spaghetti. Do you use tomato sauce or plain or what kind of noodles do you use? I will run this by the vet but it would be nice to be able to offer her more variety. I may ask about a vitamin sprinkle or something to make sure she is covered.

We have a specialized 'John Hopkins' kind of vet center locally and they have internists and nutritionists and I have considered taking Dionna for a consult and meal plan.

andra


----------



## davetgabby (Dec 29, 2007)

andra said:


> That is good to know, Dave.
> 
> I give Dionna human food but serve it in her dish. She gets cut up boiled white meat chicken, rice and probiotic sprinkle mixed in and a little broth. She likes yam, she likes cooked broccoli with a little organic butter mixed in. She likes potato without skin. She likes chopped hard boiled egg. She likes lactose free yougurt. She likes apple slices in slim sticks with no skin. But she has gastro issues and lots of things dont agree with her, which makes me sad and I have to alternate the food sometimes, like she cannot get yougurt more than once or twice in a row. If she is having a gastro flair up, she gets both meals of bland human food. When she is better, she gets one meal kibbles and one meal human food. Every evening she gets her medicine hidden in a little turkey or cheese and two fromm biscuits. The vet would like her to gain one to two pounds and I am just at a loss at this point as if she eats too much and gets over stuffed she is prone to vomit.
> 
> ...


yep, just make sure veggies are cooked or they won't get the benefit properly. Molly is half rabbbit she loves her carrots. ound: we always use whole wheat noodles.


----------



## Suzi (Oct 27, 2010)

sashamom said:


> suzi: did I miss something are you moving? I don't dare give Sasha any treats right now she just got over her tummy issues about a week and 1/2 ago. Linda


 Yes we are moving to a town about 15 miles West of where I have been living we have been holding up in a small apartment . I am not too happy about the move. The sisters will like it their. It is a 55 and older community with a lot of small dogs. I like space around me and the places are very close to each other. Poor me


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

davetgabby said:


> perfectly fine. The ideal diet is human food. But to do that ,you have to know how to balance everything. I try to guesstimate no more than 15 percent of Molly's calories in human food as recommended by Sabine. Here's a good article. http://www.dogstardaily.com/blogs/give-your-dog-some-people-food Yep spaghetti is high on Molly's list. LOL


Which is pretty funny when you think how people freak out at the idea of any wheat (or other grain) in their dog's food.<g> If they have an allergy to wheat, I understand avoiding it. But many dogs do fine with a little wheat in their diet.


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

andra said:


> I have never tried spaghetti. Do you use tomato sauce or plain or what kind of noodles do you use? I will run this by the vet but it would be nice to be able to offer her more variety. I may ask about a vitamin sprinkle or something to make sure she is covered.
> 
> andra


Way back in the dark ages, I helped rehab an English Mastiff who had been hit by a car and picked up by the local pound. He was so starved that he was literally skin and bones when we took him in... he couldn't even get up on his feet without help. For some reason, it seems that being so starved interfered with his normal appetite and it was VERY hard to get him to eat ANYTHING, let alone enough to put weight on. The vet suggested mixing some canned spaghetti into his food and he started eating! From then on, although he was never an enthusiastic eater (you had to stand with him and remind him to "finish" or he would slink away without eating) as long as his food was topped by Franco American, he ate his meals and attained a healthy weight.

So spaghetti (with sauce) can certainly have it's uses!<g>


----------



## andra (Aug 23, 2010)

That is good to know; thank you so much for more information. If the vet says ok, I am going to try the noodles and/or canned noodles with the tomato sauce as cooked tomatoes are very nutritious.

Dionna eats her human food, which I serve on a plate, with gusto. When I am preparing it, she knows and she does a combo of happy dance and hovering LOL. Her kibbles she eats with inconsistent enthusiasm and it took a very very very long time to finally find a brand that she would eat and that did not have the no no's in it. Her not eating becomes an issue because when she does not eat, she gets a bile buildup and then ends up vomiting bile. This is not a daily problem, mind you, but it happens enough that it is an issue and since I am a worry wart, I worry a lot about her food and if she is getting enough. A blood test indicated possible low level allergies but I am not sure if it is to food or environment; the vet was not worried at all about this test, btw. The vet knows I am a worry wart and have the traumatic experience of losing my first dog after 8 days, so he really spends a lot of time with me. 

Dionna is not skinny but the last time we were at the vet, he said she should gain about one to two pounds; she feels a bit thin but not skinny. She currently is holding at 11 pounds and that is what she weighed when the vet made that comment. I have an appointment at the vet this upcoming Tuesday and I will ask him about the noodles with tomato sauce.


----------

